# need some pointers



## stillirnin (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello , Ive been intrested in a union elec job for years tried when I was a bit younger w/no succsess(apprentice program) had to move on in life and put it behind me and have been working factory jobs . I have been thinking about it again (since the big D a few years back and single again) only prob cant afford to start at 1st yr apprentice I have been doing installs over past 10 plus yrs, for machinery, various gen purp branch circuits, set up class aa dry type xfr for machy and panel installs, I have contacted union training center for application schedule and asked about placement testing. Would like to test in at least at 3rd yr apprentice to get wages needed to make the move . what type of knowledge and exp would a 3rd appr posses? and any pointers you folks could throw my way would be appreciated really would like to fullfill this goal Thanx


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Look up the Union Locals in your area and ask the BA's some questions, see what going on in your area.


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

Not in a union and know very little about the union except you might need to marry a top union guy's daughter to get in.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

threewire said:


> Not in a union and know very little about the union


You should have stopped there. Instead, you simply parrotted the same drivel every non and anti union schlep likes to laugh and joke about. (Generally to make themselves feel a little better about NOT being in one.) Why put down an institution you know very little about? 



> except you might need to marry a top union guy's daughter to get in.


The "top union guy" must have quite a number of daughters then.


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

WOW, way to get bent out of shape. You must have daughters.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok come on guys. No need for any personal attacks or baiting a very nonproductive and really pointless argument.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

If you have electrical experience then you can probably negotiate a higher pay scale with the training director. I did and I know quite a few guy that also did the same. But, they may not even discuss this with you until they offer you a job.


----------



## stillirnin (Jan 24, 2008)

*Russian*

Russian what level did you start , and what type of testing did you do?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

The union pay is only a guideline, the company can pay you whatever they want to above that. Pay is _ALWAYS_ negotiable.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> The union pay is only a guideline, the company can pay you whatever they want to above that. Pay is _ALWAYS_ negotiable.


 
Absolutely, I do better than scale and there are guys in my company that do way better than scale. Not to mention perks like paid vacation and other bennies.


----------



## stillirnin (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for insight I would have never even figured on that possability , this forum is the only way Ive been getting any decent usable info


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

*Its sad*



threewire said:


> Not in a union and know very little about the union except you might need to marry a top union guy's daughter to get in.



I find it sad that there is still this type of stereo-typing going on. I myself have been in the trade over 30 yrs working as a nonunion electrician. I organized in Sept 2007. All that was required of me was to take a knowledge exam plus a copy of my block license. I am very happy with my choice. You sir should refrain from making such a rash statement. This may once been true but not now.

Todays IBEW is about finding qualified electricians and apprentices. I take pride in my craft and find that most members are very skilled in the trade. And I find that most are NOT married to a "top union guy" besides how many daughters can a top union guy have? There are thousands of members out there and limited daughters.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Rong said:


> I find it sad that there is still this type of stereo-typing going on. I myself have been in the trade over 30 yrs working as a nonunion electrician. I organized in Sept 2007. All that was required of me was to take a knowledge exam plus a copy of my block license. I am very happy with my choice. You sir should refrain from making such a rash statement. This may once been true but not now.
> 
> Todays IBEW is about finding qualified electricians and apprentices. I take pride in my craft and find that most members are very skilled in the trade. And I find that most are NOT married to a "top union guy" besides how many daughters can a top union guy have? There are thousands of members out there and limited daughters.


 
I have no idea how many daughters the tops guys actually have but it didn't stop me from trying to meet and date them all as an apprentice meeting them at the social events. Wonder if I had married one if I would have been a BA now.... no I guess not.


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> I have no idea how many daughters the tops guys actually have but it didn't stop me from trying to meet and date them all as an apprentice meeting them at the social events. Wonder if I had married one if I would have been a BA now.... no I guess not.


:laughing:


----------

